# it's July eve!



## aneura (Jun 30, 2013)

Unless you're somewhere like Australia, where its already July... Cant wait to see what the challenge is!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aneura said:


> Unless you're somewhere like Australia, where its already July... Cant wait to see what the challenge is!










   Here comes July! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144410/july-throwdown-finally/0_40


----------

